# bottomless portafilter



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Usingdifferent size portafilter baskets with a bottomless portafilter.Double or triple, and have I got right is it 14g in the double andupto 21g in the triple

manythanks for your time and trouble


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds about right as a starter, don't forget to weigh the output as well then you have some accurate data to start from.

Ian


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Which machine?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm dosing between 16g and 18g in the double (Classic) or 18g to 20g in the triple, output is usually double the input for me.


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Which machine?


Gaggia classic


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Sounds about right as a starter, don't forget to weigh the output as well then you have some accurate data to start from.
> 
> Ian


thanks


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I'm dosing between 16g and 18g in the double (Classic) or 18g to 20g in the triple, output is usually double the input for me.


thanks, it was just that i hardly ever seem to see the triple mentioned, maybe i should look harder.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Most people seem to use doubles and between 16-19g with naked PF from what I've read on here. You don't hear as much about triples but some do like them. Good if you're making a big latte or doing a split pour for two drinks with a spouted PF (assuming it will fit the depth).


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

slightly off topic here, but where do you buy your bottomless pf? been looking to get one but unsure on wheres good.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

pirate said:


> slightly off topic here, but where do you buy your bottomless pf? been looking to get one but unsure on wheres good.


EBay, £26.99 seller is 'shock waves'


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I just got my spare one milled out at a local engineers that I know. Also the triple does fit a standard portafilter, I tried. I also find that a triple on a naked tends to spit and spray a bit more than a double - though handy if you want to watch it as it sits flusher with the bottom, whereas a double is inside a bit more.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

SmnByt said:


> EBay, £26.99 seller is 'shock waves'


appreciated mate, thanks


----------

